# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Moroco Sustanon 250 by Cooper Maroc

## 3Vandoo

OKie,

I dont know if they are legit or not.
I tried them and most were underfilled and
well I wonder if I had any gains. Those are old, I have them since +3years now.

Made by cooper Maroc (Moroco) under licence from Organon, I checked and this is true. As for the sust well, I have no fucking clue.

----------

